# Be aware – Immigrants



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

It was reported yesterday that there were demonstrations by Syrian immigrants outside the British Consulates in both Calais and Boulogne-sur-Mer.

The report indicated that many are desperate to get to the UK and are 'hitching' lifts on British vehicles – which we already know.

But be aware that there are immigrants in French towns 30 miles, or more, from Calais attempting to cadge a lift with your vehicle and be more vigilant when returning back to the UK.

I bet you didn't know we had a British Consulate in Boulogne – I didn't!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Keith

Boulogne might just have an Honorary Consul.

We had one here in Katowice until two years ago; he was a mechanical Engineering Consultant with a one-man office on the second floor. From the photo it could be something similar.

I doubt whether the immigrants would know the difference if the plate read 'British Consulate' as Alan's did here. Its origin might have been when Boulogne was a Ferry port.

Geoff


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

They obviously do not want too many visitors as the doors seem firmly closed....... :lol: 

and even if they do allow anyone in, they can only enter one at a time via the small door...... :lol: 

But you have highlighted a very real problem and it is important that everyone takes extra care to ensure they do not pick up unwanted extra passengers........ there have been reports of stowaways hiding behind bike covers, on the roof, and trying to attach themselves to the underside if possible......

We cannot of course, understand why they feel such a strong pressure to get here, but then we do not come from their background and have never experienced the problems that they have.......

There was an interesting article on "From Our Correspondent" today on R4 about refugees in Jordan - some of whom had been displaced in 1948 and others from very recent events - and there is no solution envisaged for any of them.........

Dave


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

i cant understand how some can afford to pay large sums to get here, after seeing how some live in litter strewn villages i now know why some of our towns are going down hill.


----------



## hulltramper (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi.
When i joined the forum in '09,i said we were told not to stop within 25 miles of Calais with the loads as regards insurance.Years before that,illegals were hiding as far out as Jabeek services.
OK,so people were staying at Cite Europe with no probs... Lucky them,some people do 80 mph on the M'way and don't get caught....
Why chance your arm ?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Travelled "there and back again" yesterday and saw more "security" and other checks in one day than we ever have in the last 5 years.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

kalamitty said:


> i cant understand how some can afford to pay large sums to get here, after seeing how some live in litter strewn villages i now know why some of our towns are going down hill.


 :?: :?:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We are going across on the tunnel soon and have planned a late evening crossing and then staying the night at cite europe ready for a fresh start the following morning.It looks like the situation is worsening with more illegals around the port so we may possibly go a bit further out of Calais before settling down.


----------

